# Rolex Submariner Old Or New ?



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi all,

After lots of thought I have decided to buy a Submariner. There are a lot of watches I would like also but this is the one that shoulod keep me happy.

Now that I've made this decision I've really started to look around and read what I can on the model. Trouble is there's so much choice and it looks like a bit of a minefield. Should I buy a new Submariner date ? Knowing it's genuine etc.

I'd really prefer an older watch, something 1970's

I'm not a watch repairer or specialist, I just like them.

For example I looked on 'the bay' and saw this 110505159891 that's the sort of thing that I like. Doubt I'd buy anything like this off ebay though.

Anyone got any tips ?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Tough question, however it's a nice position to be in  as for what to buy, do you want to it to be a daily wearer? if so then I would probably go modern as you get a newer watch with a sapphire crystal, and you won't have any issues apart from the odd service every 5-7 years


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Hmmm. Good question.

The one one the bay is very, very nice and it's also my birth year! that would swing it for me. I would insist on going to collect it (only insured upto Â£500) and it would add to the excitement for you.

With a new one you could get a date version if you wanted the cyclops (or a seadweller if you don't) and it should be a trouble free purchase. The fakes for these are exceptional but you can ring rolex and check the register to make sure the watch isn't reported stolen/missing and they will also tell you if the serial numbers match the description. It won't stop the top fakers, but it helps.

To a non expert like me the one on the bay looks 'right', and they guarantee the authenticity. You could buy it and ask the local AD for an insurance valuation to have it confirmed.

Now how do I raise Â£3k....


----------



## eleven (Apr 19, 2009)

If i were you i would go for the new sub with the ceramic bezel there very nice.


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

So, I went this weekend looking at watches. My idea was to check out a submariner date to see if I like it. The trouble is I also looked at a Tag Grand Carrera which clouded things a bit. There were two Grand Carrera's, one was ceramic black and the other was steel with black face etc. I like the stainless.

Today, again I looked at a Grand Carrera and a Rolex Sub. I can't help but think that the Submariner has to be the one. I have this idea that some watches must go out of fashion and value but the Sub never does. Will the Tag?

Tag Grand Carrera RS2 was Â£4400 and the prefered stainless one with steel bracelet was Â£4000. They offered 10% off straight away and maybe more if the manager agreed it. I saw those comments as opportunity for more discount....

But I still come back to the Rolex. The dealer that I visited today stated Â£3820 and seemed not to be offering much of a discount. I've found one on the web , new for Â£3250.

All comments welcome.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Personally if I would go Submariner (which I've said many times I wont, but it has started to talk to me lately) I would go vintage. I would love to get birthyear Submariner. Anyway I would like to get acrylic crystal and tritium dial. Modern Submariner doesn't have the old time charm the vintage pieces do, and for me Sub is definately old time watch. A sports watch of a century. If I would get one I would get no-date version and most likely 5512 or 5513.

But it's up to you, I would decide after thinking about what I want from the watch. If you want the old time charm, iconic piece with plenty of history behind it, get a good condition vintage piece. If you would want a watch that looks a lot like iconic sports watch and has the "rigth" brand, then get modern Sub. In the end, if I want modern sports watch, I would get something else then Rolex for that. Then again vintage Sub, Explorer, Daytona or other Rolex watches from around middle of last century (30s - 70s) would be just right for my wrist.


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

Arbs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After lots of thought I have decided to buy a Submariner. There are a lot of watches I would like also but this is the one that shoulod keep me happy.
> 
> ...


I think you should consider the current No Date sub. My brother has one and it looks really nice. I think its one of the nicest looking Rolex.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

OLD,

As i have one.

NEW

when I get one!


----------



## Farky (Mar 15, 2010)

I had my old sub date for 8 years, until I recently upgraded to a new Deepsea. As people have said, its a dateless/classic/robust sports watch, which in 10 years will be worth more than what you pay for it now.

I used to wear mine all day eveyday, yeah it had the odd scratch here and there, but when it comes back from service/polish, you'd think it was brand new again. Perosnally, if it was my money, the Tag wouldn't get a first look, let alone a second. Maybe I'm biased being a Rolex owner.

Go and get a new one, you wont regret it!


----------



## carryondentist (Aug 5, 2009)

I would go vintage.. but only as I love the tritium / acrylic combination.

Problem is you have to be very careful looking at vintage Rolex (especially on ebay) as there are a lot of pieces with a 'interesting' history. Insist on a recent rolex service, with documentation, and you should be ok.

I see the advantage of buying new, but if your heart is set on a vintage then hold out for the right one.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Anyway I would like to get acrylic crystal and tritium dial. Modern Submariner doesn't have the old time charm the vintage pieces do, and for me Sub is definately old time watch. A sports watch of a century. If I would get one I would get no-date version and most likely 5512 or 5513.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Well... regarding the Tag Carrera vs. The Sub... there's only one winner!

I've had a few watches cross my path, and I have to say that the Sub which I own is my absolute watch of choice.

Coming in now at around Â£3.5k new, I got mine from a lovely gentleman on here late last year for Â£2.4k.

It's a superb model, the 14060M 'two liner', and it's condition is absolutely mint.

On the paperwork (original) enclosed, from it's original sale in 2004, the cost was around Â£1950.

So this watch has not only held its price, it's also gone up in value too.

That's what Rolex's are good for. They are worth having for that reason alone, the price hold. Not guaranteed, obviously, as nothing is in this world. But they would perform best in any economic downturn.

Not just that, but they are lovely watches.


----------



## scott laurie (Jul 27, 2009)

fabulous watches,

I have two GMTs, one new with the ceramic and the shiny bracelet which scratches easily and an older pepsi dial which gets more wear,

If i could afford another I would aim for an early submariner. early watches keep their value better and are more likely to appreciate in value, nothing wrong with ebay as long as it comes with box and papers and you they have good feedback, but if you are forking over a couple of thousand pounds I would want a pick up at an authorised dealer and have them check the watch before you hand over the cash. I had an early tudor submariner with the acrylic face which had a lot of character but it scratched easily if you wore it regularly

cheers

scott.


----------



## seadog1408 (Feb 12, 2007)

go for either, i have a ,71 sub which i wear most days at home, i also have a ,02 sd for work, both get worn as if they are beaters with no problems, dont forget they are tool watches and as such are robust. dont even think of a tag!!!!!

cheers

mike


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

Arbs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After lots of thought I have decided to buy a Submariner. There are a lot of watches I would like also but this is the one that shoulod keep me happy.
> 
> ...


yes ive just taken the plunge aswell but i went new, they seemed to have more going for them.

saphire glass, guaranteed water resistance and i liked the rolex stamped inner ring










the tag aquaracer which is in the sales section im selling for a friend its a lot heavier than the rolex and the bracelet is not as cheap feeling as the rolex. but the rolex looks good, dont over look tag, i did for ages and now im a convert.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

my new sub has no coronet etched in the saphire a 6 oclock, has that now disappeared?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

If your going as old as a '70 model, then why not step back a bit further and shop around for a 'Bond' Submariner. They look INCREDIBLE. So much more subtle than the modern ones. I think the model referred to as the 'Bond' watch was the 1958 Sub,and the last ones went out in 1961 but need that confirming. Not got a picture, but the main difference is that there are no 'crown protectors' (the little shoulders that surround the crown).

I think they were only used in a couple of James Bond movies, the first two, then they bowed out.

I've only ever seen one, and I've no idea of the price, but they are really collectable. I'm sure there are some guys on here who know all about them!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m happy with my `97 14060 :thumbsup:










Not keen on the modern subs especially the Rolex printed round the inner ring, but each to their own :wink2:


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, thanks for the info

I bought a 2004 Submariner non date today. It really is like new and came with all the bits in the box including original bill of sale.


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice one, get some pics up! Interested to see if these have a bounce in value when the new model comes out.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Arbs said:


> Well, thanks for the info
> 
> I bought a 2004 Submariner non date today. It really is like new and came with all the bits in the box including original bill of sale.


Same watch and year here mate... you'll not regret it!! 

Mine says hello... looking forward to pics.  Had a mess around with my camera phone on black/white and sepia... did okay for a 3.5mp camera on it.




























They're great watches.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

ollyhock said:


> my new sub has no coronet etched in the saphire a 6 oclock, has that now disappeared?


 :shocking: AFAIK it should have one, try shinning a light at an obtuse angle across the face of the dial, it is the only way I can get mine to show up

Edit

Q&D pic with torch shone across face from 12 o'clock


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

mutley said:


> ollyhock said:
> 
> 
> > my new sub has no coronet etched in the saphire a 6 oclock, has that now disappeared?
> ...


^^^^^

What he said... though they're not the easiest thing in the world to see.

On a really nice summers day I can pick mine up easily...

Well done on catching it on pics mate!


----------

